# [SWAP] ¿Es necesario tener swap?

## deovex

Buenas.

Pronto me voy a reinstalar Gentoo ya que me quiero cambiar las particiones.

Les cuento que dispongo 1 Gb de RAM (2x512) hasta ahora nunca llego a la memoria Swap.

Por lo tanto mi duda es la siguiente, ¿Es necesario tener swap en una partición?

¿Que pasará si no tengo swap en una partición, va a haber algun inconveniente?

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## afkael

nop, no es necesaria.. aunque yo siempre dejo algún espacio para ella. Tengo 2GB de ram y una partición swap de 128Mb. Saludos

----------

## Cereza

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/blog/?page_id=3

 *El -blogsss- de i92guboj wrote:*   

> Partición de swap
> 
> Hay pocas cosas que me provoquen más risa que la famosa regla de 2x<el tamaño de tu ram>.
> 
> Si de verdad estás llenando tanto swap, tu sistema caerá hasta ser completamente irresponsivo, y completamente inútil.
> ...

 

Saludos :P

----------

## lanshor

Yo he tenido problemas con algunas compilaciones grandes por no tener swap (tengo un 1Giga de ram).

Te recomendaría al menos tener 1Giga de swap. Aunque lo más cómodo es que la tengas en un archivo, no en una partición.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *lanshor wrote:*   

> Yo he tenido problemas con algunas compilaciones grandes por no tener swap (tengo un 1Giga de ram).
> 
> Te recomendaría al menos tener 1Giga de swap. Aunque lo más cómodo es que la tengas en un archivo, no en una partición.

 

en mi caso nunca la use. es de 256mb y tengo 2 gigas de ram.

en el momento que la pc empieze a swapear, te vas a calentar y cerrar procesos ya que va a andar re lenta

----------

## Ripichip

Para hibernar, me acuerdo q en un notebook con ubuntu tenia 512 de swap y cuando hibernaba le tiraba error q tenia memoria insuficiente para realizar esa operación (refiriendose al swap), ya que la ram q tenia era de 2gb. Saludos

----------

## demostenes

Lo importante para (auto-)responder a tu pregunta es ¿tan poco espacio tienes de disco duro para no "desperdiciar" un par de gigas en swap?

No perderás nada por tenerlo, y ganarás mucho si pretendes hibernar y/o andas sobrado de hd... 

Particularmente, y en todos mis equipos, siempre dejo al menos tanta como memoria tengo en el sistema, ya sabes, ¡¡soy de la vieja escuela!!, abandoné debian poco después de aparecer gentoo, y aunque a veces tonteo con ubuntu en algún equipo un poco díscolo, gentoo es mi distribución, y yo soy demasiado viejo para andar cambiando buenas costumbres.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

A quien pueda interesar, en el blog de Stolz: Como usar la memoria de video como swap.

Jugando con el valor de swappiness y teniendo swap en un dispositivo lo mas rápido posible se obtienen mejoras considerables a la hora de usar portage. 

Salud!

----------

## deovex

Muchas gracias a todos por aclararme.

Voy a dejar un espacio partición para Swap por si acaso.

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

Hace algun tiempo tambien me surgio esa duda por lo que hice una instalación en un equipo de pruebas sin swap, a los pocos días la ram colapso con la compilación de openoffice, me golpeaba la cabeza contra la pared por haber sido tan testarudo y no seguir la vieja escuela de la que habia aprendido todo. Sabiendo que en algun momento eso sucederia y no haber tomado las precausiones pertinentes.

¿La solución para no volarme el sistema y empezar de cero?

Crear una swap en un archivo en disco, que funciona algo más lenta pero cumple su objetivo.

La receta, aqui la dejo, aunque creo que ya la habia posteado antes.

```
Para Crear un swapfile que permita expandir por tiempo indefinido ó 

prudencial la memoria swap sin tener que redimencionar la partición 

podemos crearlo en una archivo en disco que luego podemos borrar sin 

daño alguno.

creamos un directorio para tal fin

mkdir /var/swapfile

creamos el archivo swapfile que va a servir como memoria swap, en este 

caso de 1024MB (1GB) que puede ser mayor ó menor dependiendo de el gusto 

de cada quien

dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/swapfile/swapfile bs=1M count=1024

Damos formato al archivo swapfile

mkswap /var/swapfile/swapfile

Montamos ó encendemos el swapfile para que actualice nuestra memoria 

swap:

swapon /var/swapfile/swapfile

Si es el caso de que la dejaremos alli por un tiempo y deseamos que se 

active al iniciar el sistema, agregamos la siguiente linea en nuestro 

/etc/fstab

/var/swapfile/swapfile  none        swap            sw         0 0

lo podemos hacer mediante un

echo "/var/swapfile/swapfile  none   swap    sw 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
```

Espero sirva esto para el futuro

----------

## sefirotsama

Alguien sabe si se puede usaqr el swapfile para hibernar??

En un EEEPC como que no me puedo permitir gastar 1GB para swap... y dejar siempre 512MB fijos para ser escritos en muy pocas ocasiones me parece feo en el disco SSD...

La logica me diria que no es posible... pero viendo las cosas que he visto en linux ya no descarto nada.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> /etc/fstab
> 
> /var/swapfile/swapfile  none        swap            sw         0 0 

 

Lo que dice Eleazar no se adapta a lo que tu quieres pero si creas el swapfile y lo activas con swapon /var/swapfile/swapfile cuando lo vayas a dejar de usar no te ocupara los 500MB permanentemente y es posible que mediante algun script lo haga de forma automatica al empezar a hibernar.

----------

